# Trace Internet Activity



## Gooey (Oct 26, 2006)

I recently purchased a Netgeear DG834G ADSL firewall router. Foolishly, having plugged this into broadband phone line, set up the connection details, changed the admin password and plugged the other end into my desktop I did not set up the security. I know before the responses start flooding in!!! I've subsequently done it having found two "unknown" devices using my connection for what have could have been a couple of week. My main concern is what could they have been looking at and downloading. My knowledge of PCs is OK but I would like some advice to around what can be used (tools, apps, etc) to determine what has been accessed. I'm using BTConnect.com but I'm loathed to discuss this with them as a) the access may have been innocent in the first place b) don't really want to draw attention to my foolish ommision as I believe security around my connection is my responsibility and c) It a connection provided by my employer. If it does come to light that "doggy" stuff was downloaded then is it possible to point to the fact that although it may have been my routers IP address it was sent to a different MAC address. Is this information stored ? 

Any advice would be gratefully received. 

cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's impossible to know what happened, I suspect you'll never know. Enable the security and move on, because it's just a guessing game what the other freeloaders were doing on the line.


----------

